# onload Aufruf einer Funktion in einer Funktion



## rapthor (3. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe etwa folgenden Code:


```
fenster = window.open(.....); fenster.onload = function() { testFunktion("hallo"); }
```

Dieser öffnet ein neues Fenster mit einer angegebenen URL und soll nach Fertigstellen des Ladevorgangs ene Funktion namens "testFunktion(text)" aufrufen. Aber in der Konsole bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung "testFunktion is not defined".

Die aufgerufene Funktion existiert aber im selben Skript weiter unten. Dennoch kann sie nicht gefunden werden! Wo liegt der Fehler und wie kann dieser behoben werden?


----------



## ufo87 (9. Mai 2006)

Hallo rapthor,


			
				rapthor hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die aufgerufene Funktion existiert aber im selben Skript weiter unten.


Es bringt nichts wenn die Funktion im gleiche Script definiert ist, wenn die Funktion nicht im neuen Fenster existiert.
Das Problem kannst du dadurch kösen, indem du die Funktion in einer externen .js datei unterbringst und sie anschließend in dein Script einbindest.


----------



## ufo87 (9. Mai 2006)

Sorry, nicht in dein Script, sondern in die neue Seite einbindest


----------

